# Do you let your dog(s) eat human food?



## JulieRuin (Apr 12, 2006)

I know it's bad to do this because it causes begging, but I do give my dog human food sometimes. She does beg now because of it though. She absolutely LOVES cheese... goes nuts over it, but I will rarely give it to her as a treat. Also, she gets excited when I'm about to pop popcorn because she knows lots of it always gets all over the floor and she loves eating it. Well, anything that falls on the floor she will eat, except for vegetables.


----------



## Benji (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey, if a dog needs to be a vaccum cleaner I'm all for that, but I probably won't be sahring any of my food with them. 

It usually doesn't agree with them and they stink things up with Canine gas.

Maybe I'm just a mean guy - but they have their food - and I have mine. I don't want their's and I don't want to give up mine.

I'm such a meanie.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Some human food is great for them. Rice for one. My dogs gets rice when we have it and apples. Well, one of my dogs gets apples, it's one of his favorite foods, but the other dogs think he is crazy for eating it. Hehe.


----------



## Benji (Apr 12, 2006)

I did have a dog once that loved salad. If there was any left over he'd slobber all over the place waiting for someone to toss him a chunk of lettuce. Maybe that's why I'm such a "don't start with the human food" guy now.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

My dogs both get human food, but they don't beg. They know that they have to lay down while humans are eating. Although Hazel thinks that she can taste whatever you are eating if she licks the air. She is funny.

I never feed them from the table, anything they get goes in their food bowl. Malone will eat pretty much anything - dried apricots, apples, carrots, whatever. Hazel is quite a bit more picky about it.


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

My little one had a very sensitive stomach, and I would often cook for him when his tummy hurt. I made boiled chicken and rice, and as he started feeling better I sometimes added veggies. Then he'd go back on his dog food.

But the vet told me human food isn't awful as long as it's cooked right and not fatty (i.e., no McDonald's fries, etc.) and you also have to be careful of ingredients.

For instance, you can't use artificial sugars. There was a dog here in Denver who got hold of Xylitol and it almost killed him in minutes. If you ever do cook for your pup, check and make sure you know without doubt what they can have and what they can't.


----------



## Ricky's-Mom (Apr 23, 2006)

Ricky sits under the boys' chairs during meals and gets what they spill. It saves a lot of cleaning for me. I heard years ago that certain people foods can cause diseases in dogs, so I decided not to give him anything other than what's dropped. A couple of weeks ago I gave him an egg yolk--in his food dish--but for the next several days he was begging whenever I was in the kitchen so I haven't given him anything else.


----------



## Trish (Apr 17, 2006)

I usually don't give my dog any human food. Unless it's a holiday, then I usually fix her a small plate of what we're having. Sometimes I tend to fall for her "big brown eyes" but not much. She doesn't beg much at least not to me. I usually just sit there and stare at her and she gets the hint and walks away. Or I just point to the door and out she goes. 
But for others in my home, well they aren't so good with it. She pretty much suckers them in, lol. They give her human food usually.


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

Trish said:


> I usually don't give my dog any human food. Unless it's a holiday, then I usually fix her a small plate of what we're having. Sometimes I tend to fall for her "big brown eyes" but not much. She doesn't beg much at least not to me. I usually just sit there and stare at her and she gets the hint and walks away. Or I just point to the door and out she goes.
> But for others in my home, well they aren't so good with it. She pretty much suckers them in, lol. They give her human food usually.


human food is good as long as its in there bowl not from your hand at dinner but when you want to give!!!!!!!! its ok but not!! from the table .


----------



## papillon806 (Apr 10, 2006)

My pup looooooves the left over scrambled eggs


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

dog_whisper said:


> human food is good as long as its in there bowl not from your hand at dinner but when you want to give!!!!!!!! its ok but not!! from the table .


dito matt


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey anyone have a list of no no foods and ok foods to give to your dog as maybe a treat or something? no no foods i mean as in stuff besides chocolate and rat poison or something.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

These are some of the "no-no" foods I can think of:
Grapes and Raisins (I read an article at my vet that the cause is unknown)
Bread Dough (the yeast can ferment in the stomach and release alcohol)
Beer and Alcohol (don't laugh, I've seen people get their dog drunk - idiots!)
Raw Salmon (because of parasites)
Onions and Garlic (causes anemia)
Sweetners (so no candy!)
Bones (because they splinter)
Turkey Skin (high fat causes pancreatitis)
And you already named chocolate
Hope this helps!


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

so does this mean like anything else is ok? like eggs? And bones is just like poultry bones right? how bout like beef bones, Ronin likes eating the marrow out of the bones and then slowly gnawing on the hollowed out bone.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Eggs are ok, as long as you cook them...the bacteria in a raw egg could be bad for your dog. And yes, I was speaking of poultry bones specifically. But just keep an eye on your dog's chewing habits because beef bones can splinter too, so just be careful. If he's just eating the marrow, and otherwise ignoring the bone, with supervision that's a nice treat.


----------



## cheronape (May 13, 2006)

*Do you let your dog ear human food*

I was told by my vet that a small amount of garlic mixed in with your dog's food once every three days or so is ok and that it actually has the benefit of helping to keep away parasites.... As long as you don't feed it in excess and stick with maybe a teaspoon full once every three days or so you should be ok... I have done this with all my dogs over the years and have not had any problems.. Most of the dogs I have had that have since past away lived to be between 12-16yrs.. the one that past away at a younger age was killed by a stray dog that got into my yard......


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

cheronape, garlic contain sulfoxides and disulfides, which can damage red blood cells and cause anemia. I guess I should have prefaced it by saying that it takes a large quantity to be harmful. There's no way I could tell you or anyone else what a large quantity would be specifically for your pup, because a small amount for a big dog could be a deadly amount for a small dog. I apologize, I didn't mean to be confusing, I was only speaking in general terms...to be safe. And you are correct, garlic, as long as it is not in excess, should be ok...especially if you trust your vet's recommendation. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## cheronape (May 13, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> cheronape, garlic contain sulfoxides and disulfides, which can damage red blood cells and cause anemia. I guess I should have prefaced it by saying that it takes a large quantity to be harmful. There's no way I could tell you or anyone else what a large quantity would be specifically for your pup, because a small amount for a big dog could be a deadly amount for a small dog. I apologize, I didn't mean to be confusing, I was only speaking in general terms...to be safe. And you are correct, garlic, as long as it is not in excess, should be ok...especially if you trust your vet's recommendation. Thank you for pointing that out.


Curbside prophet, No need to apologize you were only letting people know that it has the potential to be harmful or even fatal and you are absolutely right.. You should never give a dog foods that can be potentially harmful without first consulting your veternarian......... I was in no way trying to discredit your post... Sorry if it seemed that way..... I should have also prefaced my response by saying that you should always consult a professional to see what the proper amount would be for your animal.....


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

If by "human food," you mean meat, veggies, yogurt, eggs, fruit, cottage cheese and other healthy things, then yes, I give "human food."

I supplement my dogs' kibble with raw meat, veggies, and everything else I mentioned up there. I also give them raw marrow bones and chicken necks, etc. Raw eggs are fine if they're kept in clean conditions, and the most dangerous marrow bone is cooked. That is when they have the biggest potential to splinter. It certainly does not cause begging. Not being consistent with training causes that. >^_~<

Anyway, my dogs certainly love it and it gives them variety and something new and healthy to eat each day.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

No worries cheronape! Clarity is good for the soul.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I just stick with the dog food myself, the dogs get what ever they want. LOL.


----------



## Cooperstown (May 26, 2006)

Our Ridgeback very rarely gets human food, but when he does, we trick him so he never thinks it comes from the counter, plate or table. We get up, walk away from what we are doing then present him with it as a treat.

Last weekend, we did this with a beef rib, and then he sat down to eat and chew it....then I was curious. I have tried to train him to let me either grab his food, or put my own face down in his bowl while he is eating, to get him used to it and not be protective of his food. He wasn't having it with this rib....he growled low then snarled, and growled much louder with a teeth snap in my general direction when I inched my hand closer. Totally uncharisteristic of him, and as a result he lost his rib to the garbage!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Well done Cooperstown. Have you worked on the "drop" or "leave it" command? This may be something you can work on with your dog. Discipline goes a long way in curbing possessive tendencies, and you did the right thing by taking the bone away...but I never like to leave on a negative note. So if you can teach "drop," your potential to reward for good behavior goes up. Just something to consider.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, that can teach him he was right about being guardy because in his mind, you took it away from him forever and so he was right about trying to hold on to it lol... 

Perhaps for chew stuff you could try the trading technique of you haven't already lol...


----------



## seth (Jun 8, 2006)

my dog gets his food as well as our leftovers and he usually eats leftovers first


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

My Jack Russell loves baby carrots but my Golden retriver will spit them out. My dogs do get table scraps and my sheltie gets pop corn too.


----------



## woofalf (Aug 6, 2006)

JulieRuin said:


> I know it's bad to do this because it causes begging, but I do give my dog human food sometimes. She does beg now because of it though. She absolutely LOVES cheese... goes nuts over it, but I will rarely give it to her as a treat. Also, she gets excited when I'm about to pop popcorn because she knows lots of it always gets all over the floor and she loves eating it. Well, anything that falls on the floor she will eat, except for vegetables.


hello, me and my hubbie give all our dogs and ferret all kinds of human food. they especially LOVE icecream.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

ooof don't give them too much or too often they can develop diabetes like people.


----------



## doghaireverywhere (Aug 9, 2006)

*beware of the BARF diet*

I know there are a lot of people doing the BARF (Bones and Raw Food) diet, believing that the diet is a 'more natural' and healthier diet but there are many risks with this diet, to both owner and dog. There are many other receipes one can find to feed that involves cooked food. 
Another thing to consider is the bird flu scare that is growing. Feeding raw chicken has been linked to several cat deaths and there is no need to risk a dogs life with the BARF diet. Just wanted to put my 2 cents in there. I don't wish to offend anyone but jsut want to make sure everyone is weighing the risks.


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

Daisy gets whatever we are eating. She always has. She also gets to lick the plate when we are done eating. I know it's probably not a good thing. But she does not sit at the table and beg anymore. She knows that she has to leave the room until we are done. She is doing much better in the training department.


----------



## poodlepooch04 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, I let my dog eat human food, she really likes bacon and noodles. I try not to give her too much becuase I would think it would be bad for her....... is it?


----------

